# Application for PR as a family



## MaiTiSha (Oct 22, 2015)

Good day,

We applied for our PR as a family with my name as the main applicant in Oct 2015. I collected my positive outcome in April 2015 but the outcome for the rest of the family is still pending. On VFS website, status is sent to DHA for adjudication. Is this normal practice and how long should I anticipate to wait for the other outcomes.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

This issue has been discussed and well explained in other threads..Basically the issue is that Home Affairs will give the main member priority as they consider their skills to be crucial to South Afruca's economy.Your family members are given less priority as home affairs believes they will all be sitting at home and not be contributing to the economy by paying income taxes,etc..Therefore you should expect a period of up to 2 years for the PRs for your family to be finalised.


----------



## MaiTiSha (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks Joe117, I hadn't come across similar threads and decided to post a new one. I value your input.


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

MaiTiSha said:


> Thanks Joe117, I hadn't come across similar threads and decided to post a new one. I value your input.


And just to add on that, the other family members' outcomes are highly likely to come out negative (sorry to burst your bubble), but that's reality. the reason behind this being that, home affairs treat each application separately, based on documents submitted with each application. what this therefore means is that, your son, daughter or whoever the applicant is, will be treated as a dependent of a temporary resident simply because as part of their supporting documents which you submitted, you have attached your temporary resident permit, and as such, they will deny him/her permanent residency on that technicality (permanent residency is issued to a spouse or dependent of an SA citizen or permanent resident-of which you are not on time of application!!.)
This used not to be the case before the VFS era since there was only one application form and all applicants are handled at the same time under one reference number.
By the way, I am talking from experience. This should be a wake up call to all those who intend to apply as a family, main applicant should apply first, then do the rest with your permanent resident certificate and/or ID attached!!


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ummm...I did not about this. This is a very interesting point.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

November05 said:


> And just to add on that, the other family members' outcomes are highly likely to come out negative (sorry to burst your bubble), but that's reality. the reason behind this being that, home affairs treat each application separately, based on documents submitted with each application. what this therefore means is that, your son, daughter or whoever the applicant is, will be treated as a dependent of a temporary resident simply because as part of their supporting documents which you submitted, you have attached your temporary resident permit, and as such, they will deny him/her permanent residency on that technicality (permanent residency is issued to a spouse or dependent of an SA citizen or permanent resident-of which you are not on time of application!!.)
> This used not to be the case before the VFS era since there was only one application form and all applicants are handled at the same time under one reference number.
> By the way, I am talking from experience. This should be a wake up call to all those who intend to apply as a family, main applicant should apply first, then do the rest with your permanent resident certificate and/or ID attached!!


I was not aware of this, unbelievable!! They should then just scrap family applications for PR


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

And if they scrap then their cash-cow (VFS) wouldn't be helpful to them, coz they know you will come back with your ZAR1350s for appeals!!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

November05 said:


> And just to add on that, the other family members' outcomes are highly likely to come out negative (sorry to burst your bubble), but that's reality. the reason behind this being that, home affairs treat each application separately, based on documents submitted with each application. what this therefore means is that, your son, daughter or whoever the applicant is, will be treated as a dependent of a temporary resident simply because as part of their supporting documents which you submitted, you have attached your temporary resident permit, and as such, they will deny him/her permanent residency on that technicality (permanent residency is issued to a spouse or dependent of an SA citizen or permanent resident-of which you are not on time of application!!.)
> This used not to be the case before the VFS era since there was only one application form and all applicants are handled at the same time under one reference number.
> By the way, I am talking from experience. This should be a wake up call to all those who intend to apply as a family, main applicant should apply first, then do the rest with your permanent resident certificate and/or ID attached!!


That is why you include the correct documents in each application so that this does not happen.


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> That is why you include the correct documents in each application so that this does not happen.


Legalman, what 'correct' documents are you talking about? Principal applicant, and everyone else, are applying for the first time, ie no one has PR certificate at the time of submission (the document they expect to see attached to support each and every family member's application when they get to it). So how can you attach the document that you are applying for?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> That is why you include the correct documents in each application so that this does not happen.


The documents are correct and complete at the time the 'family' application is made.
Only when DHA assesses the dependent applications individually way after assessing and approving the application of the main applicant do the the dependent applications technically become incomplete.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

November05 said:


> Legalman, what 'correct' documents are you talking about? Principal applicant, and everyone else, are applying for the first time, ie no one has PR certificate at the time of submission (the document they expect to see attached to support each and every family member's application when they get to it). So how can you attach the document that you are applying for?


Of course they can all be adjudicated individually - that is obvious and can happen in many countries. Did you include information linking the family members to the "main member" and full information about why that person is entering the country?


----------



## MaiTiSha (Oct 22, 2015)

Despite some negative reports and suggestions on this thread, my family's PR papers came out and I am encouraging others who might apply as a family that you DON'T have to wait for the first applicant to receive their approval first. Although it takes time, everyone in the family will eventually get their approvals.


----------



## bhavesha (Jul 14, 2015)

MaiTiSha said:


> Despite some negative reports and suggestions on this thread, my family's PR papers came out and I am encouraging others who might apply as a family that you DON'T have to wait for the first applicant to receive their approval first. Although it takes time, everyone in the family will eventually get their approvals.


Phew, thanks for the confirmation. I am in a similar position, please let me know how long it took after you got your PR for your family members?

Cheers


----------



## MaiTiSha (Oct 22, 2015)

bhavesha said:


> Phew, thanks for the confirmation. I am in a similar position, please let me know how long it took after you got your PR for your family members?
> 
> Cheers


We applied as a family a year ago, mine came out after 6 months, and then the rest came 11 months later. They didn't all come out at once, but in stages.


----------



## bhavesha (Jul 14, 2015)

MaiTiSha said:


> We applied as a family a year ago, mine came out after 6 months, and then the rest came 11 months later. They didn't all come out at once, but in stages.


Sorry, do you mean to say your family got their PR's 5 months after yours? (math in your numbers dont add up)


----------



## MaiTiSha (Oct 22, 2015)

bhavesha said:


> Sorry, do you mean to say your family got their PR's 5 months after yours? (math in your numbers dont add up)


Apologies, yes, theirs came out 5 months after mine. 
11 months after original application.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

November05 said:


> And just to add on that, the other family members' outcomes are highly likely to come out negative (sorry to burst your bubble), but that's reality. the reason behind this being that, home affairs treat each application separately, based on documents submitted with each application. what this therefore means is that, your son, daughter or whoever the applicant is, will be treated as a dependent of a temporary resident simply because as part of their supporting documents which you submitted, you have attached your temporary resident permit, and as such, they will deny him/her permanent residency on that technicality (permanent residency is issued to a spouse or dependent of an SA citizen or permanent resident-of which you are not on time of application!!.)
> This used not to be the case before the VFS era since there was only one application form and all applicants are handled at the same time under one reference number.
> By the way, I am talking from experience. This should be a wake up call to all those who intend to apply as a family, main applicant should apply first, then do the rest with your permanent resident certificate and/or ID attached!!


Hi November05,
I applied for my Critical Skills visa and got stamped after 3 months.
Now am planning for my dependent spouse visa, can you kindly guide which visa should I apply for successful outcome. Thanks.


----------

